# my little bit of heaven,Dial,GA. USA



## carver (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Lee Woodie (May 24, 2010)

Sweet out of the rat race there and a nice place to relax


----------



## quinn (May 24, 2010)

Nice slice of heaven!Congrats and thaks for sharing!


----------



## rip18 (May 25, 2010)

Nice, very nice!  Looks downright comfortable & comforting!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2010)

I like the plaque with the old keys on it, very nice place!


----------



## JasonF (May 25, 2010)

Nice!
We have a cabin in Dial too...love that town!!


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> I like the plaque with the old keys on it, very nice place!



Thanks,I Like to take old barn wood and see what I can make.I like old locks and keys, thought they would make a nice looking wall hanging.


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

JasonF said:


> Nice!
> We have a cabin in Dial too...love that town!!



Thanks Jason ,I've owned this cabin 20 years,and other land in Mineral Bluff, My cabin is at the end of Aska road. By the way this weekend is the arts in the park in downtown BiueRidge.Lots of art ,food and fun....


----------



## JasonF (May 25, 2010)

Well your not far from us.  Ours is on Dial Rd. right on the Toccoa.  I don't get up there near as much as I should these days.


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful cabin.
I use to live in Dial myself.  We lived on Doublehead Gap Road, not to far from where Newport Rde dead-ends into Doublehead Gap Rd.


----------



## wvdawg (May 25, 2010)

Nice place Carver!  Love that little carved face you worked in there too!  Looks like a cozy retreat!


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

Thanks friends,can't help but feel blessed to have a small place to get away from the stress of work, and all.Cabin is on a ridge above the upper Toccoa,6 miles from rock creek,about the same from Coopers creek.30 thousand ac. behind the house(Chattahoochee nat. forest)I am truely blessed.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2010)

Really nice lookin` place you have there. How long were the two diamondbacks?


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

Smokey said:


> Beautiful cabin.
> I use to live in Dial myself.  We lived on Doublehead Gap Road, not to far from where Newport Rde dead-ends into Doublehead Gap Rd.



Smokey I know the area well, like on top of Springer


----------



## Roberson (May 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Really nice lookin` place you have there. How long were the two diamondbacks?



I'll bet those diamondbacks didn't come from the mountains. They look like south Ga or Florida Eastern Diamondbacks. I've been wrong before though, a few times.......


----------



## cornpile (May 25, 2010)

Now that is Heaven,beautiful cabin getaway.


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

*Other uses for the barnwood*



CortGirl said:


> I like the plaque with the old keys on it, very nice place!


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I'll bet those diamondbacks didn't come from the mountains. They look like south Ga or Florida Eastern Diamondbacks. I've been wrong before though, a few times.......



Your right sir,Dad took these in south GA. in the 1960s while rabbit hunting ,they were together and both were over 8 in. round and 6 ft. long.Don't see um like that any more!


----------



## carver (May 25, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> very ,very nice !
> 
> please show us more



well I don't want to brag.....


----------



## Hoss (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful spot to get away.  

Hoss


----------



## carver (May 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Really nice lookin` place you have there. How long were the two diamondbacks?



Nicodemus,I dug up a picture of the snakes in question the date on the picture was 1969.big snakes for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2010)

Yessir, those were nice ones!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 31, 2010)

All I can say is wow!!


----------



## karen936 (May 24, 2014)

Nice place you have there Carver.we stayed in dial when we first went to see blue ridge 14 years ago. At the end of Aska rd. make a right first drive on the left had a big pink Jacuzzi tube in it. Grandson thought it was a pool, he was just 4 then. LOL


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful and peaceful.  You are truly blessed. Enjoy Carver. Really like the way you have set the cabin up.  Very nice.  No way you could not relax in there and that view....awesome.


----------



## carver (May 26, 2014)

Thank y'all we really enjoy it.I've made a few improvements sense those pictures were taken,most of all my firepit,this I really enjoy on those cool mountain nights with a cold beer, cookouts, and good company.I am truley blessed.


----------



## dotties cutter (May 26, 2014)

That is not a little bit of heaven, that is as big a slice as you can get without actually being there.


----------

